# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] 200k XP/hour - Level 40-50

## Doctah Doom

Hey guys, Doom here with a guide on how to grind from level 40-50 in ~5hours.

This is the spot I used to get to VR1. I'd recommend to go with a buddy.

This grinding spot is in North-Eastern Coldharbor, near the cliffs of failure.

*In order to get to Coldharbor, you must complete the Moonmont quests, the 'Save Dune' quest, and finally, 'Messages Across Tamriel' quests you get in Reaper's March*


*Go to the portal on the map that I've highlighted; the closest wayshrine is the Court of Contempt Waysrhine*




*Once through the portal, use this second portal to go to the Battleground Antechamber*




*The area that I've highlighted here is the area you will be grinding in; near-instantly respawning mobs that grant ~444 XP each*




*Go up the ramp to the right, this is what it should look like*




*Red is the ideal circuit that you want to use.Yellow is your second choice, if your spot is over-populated. Blue is where you go if the Red and Yellow zones are over-populated. The Blue zone is not as fast.* 





This is the method i used to get from level 40-50 in about 5 hours  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confucius

Nice guide, thanks for sharing. I wish I was 40 to test it out!

----------


## haitianboy420

Well test this in two week when I get time to play more

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## HI5

Lookin good, can't wait to get to 40 so I can test it out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bippy

Have a friend who used the Red zone before, so I can confirm working to everyone curious. +Rep to OP for the awesome contribution!

----------


## mrnice

Works flawless and you don't even need any pre-quests. Just find someone who is already there and group port to him. Also got some pretty nice loot, been there 2-3 hours and got 10 blues and 3 epics.

----------


## blejs

So recommended going there already at 40? Cause another guide i read says this 44 - 50: This is another GREAT spot. After completing the main questline, head to Coldhabour. There's a portal to the Cliffs of Failure in the northeast that teleports you to a place with lots of 2-packs. Here you want to multi-pull as many 2-packs as you can - there's one spot where I could pull four 2-packs simultaneously with little difficulty.

I am mostly going with another friend tho since it doesnt hinder the xp gain anyway. Atm i am 37, and doing 37 - 44: In southern Reaper's March, there's a place called Moonmont with lots of 3-packs. The most optimal circuit I could figure out had me clearing the top of Moonmont and only jumping down to get a 3-pack by a bridge. 

But i found that spot terrible since its like 10ppl running together in a circuit and i didnt even tag everymob / or didnt do enough dmg. So didnt get xp from everymob, and if getting xp from a mob it was ~~ 100xp from it.


Good idea about just porting to a person to avoid doing the quest tho!  :Smile:

----------


## mrnice

> So recommended going there already at 40? Cause another guide i read says this 44 - 50: This is another GREAT spot. After completing the main questline, head to Coldhabour. There's a portal to the Cliffs of Failure in the northeast that teleports you to a place with lots of 2-packs. Here you want to multi-pull as many 2-packs as you can - there's one spot where I could pull four 2-packs simultaneously with little difficulty.
> 
> I am mostly going with another friend tho since it doesnt hinder the xp gain anyway. Atm i am 37, and doing 37 - 44: In southern Reaper's March, there's a place called Moonmont with lots of 3-packs. The most optimal circuit I could figure out had me clearing the top of Moonmont and only jumping down to get a 3-pack by a bridge. 
> 
> But i found that spot terrible since its like 10ppl running together in a circuit and i didnt even tag everymob / or didnt do enough dmg. So didnt get xp from everymob, and if getting xp from a mob it was ~~ 100xp from it.
> 
> 
> Good idea about just porting to a person to avoid doing the quest tho!


Went there with level 41 (light armor templar) and no problems.

----------


## Forinris

> Went there with level 41 (light armor templar) and no problems.


Did you do this a few days ago, or doing it right now?

I'm at like 33 now, if its still working and a decent farming spot I got some motivation to rush levels.

----------


## mrnice

> Did you do this a few days ago, or doing it right now?
> 
> I'm at like 33 now, if its still working and a decent farming spot I got some motivation to rush levels.


Yesterday evening and i'm planning to continue today. The thing is, depending on amount of people, you need to do some decent damage with 1 aoe attack. I am now lvl 44 and if i there are like 10 people and i am not the first, jumping in and doing some aoe dmg it is hard to get xp. I don't know how well it will work with 33.

----------


## lostsk8r

If I'm ebonheart can I go to reapers march or is the set of quests going to be in a different zone for me? Wouldnt mind being able to teleport to someone to get in, otherwise going to scour the rift/east march to figure out how to get in :P

----------


## Reoccuring

Lol this place is packed as hell now in EP. At least I went from 44-47 before all dose noobs came  :Smile:

----------


## lostsk8r

Yeah I'm here now.. am I the only one that gets annoyed at how big groups can just zerg other peoples kills and take half the xp? its so broke. everywhere I go theres a zerg of noobies and I still feel like I'm ahead of the curve at 44, cant imagine when general population catches up.

----------


## Doctah Doom

Yea, this place is packed as shit now, there is another good place in the north-west, but it's a quest zone that you've got to unlock unfortunately(and the quest chain is a bitch) 


 :Frown:

----------


## lostsk8r

I think anywhere is better than the zombies in rift.. that place has a constant 20 people or so it's ridiculous so this is way better.

----------


## Mumulica

How do you get here from Ebon?

----------


## Doctah Doom

You do the equivalent quests to 'Moonmont', 'Road to Dune', and 'Messages Across Tamriel', I don't know what they are though

----------


## archlord12345

do you have to do all story quests from mage/fighter ? i went to reaper and couldnt find any quest at lvl 37

----------


## Forinris

Uhm, I just checked who in my guild was at coldharbour and teleported to them, you don't even need to invite them, you can teleport to them without them ever knowing, if you get teleported to the city, find someone else to teleport to, I didn't find a way out of the city (quest requirements) but I did eventually find a guildee who was outside the city and I succesfully made it to the farming spot @lvl33 ... a lot of people were farming though, so you better have some heavy AoE DMG

----------


## Beelzix

indeed this is OP XP i have tested and done but now players wpork together and go clockwise around and group tag them all

----------


## Seli

Works fine. At level 49 i got 330k XP / h with a buddy.

----------


## simon021

> Works fine. At level 49 i got 330k XP / h with a buddy.


At 43 I'm only getting around 50k/h in a group of 8 going clockwise using whirlwind to get hits on all the mobs easily. I feel like I'm doing something wrong? This is an average over an hour or more, not just a couple laps around. I reset it ever hour or so, and it still settles in around 50-60k an hour. Any suggestions? Does a large group screw up the xp or something?

----------


## blejs

What i noticed even if being in same group (if many ppl killing same mobs, think its ok up to 4ppl not sure if more), you still need to deal dmg to the mob/heal. There is many spots around that area, and i did the mobs at great forge instead since less ppl there.

----------


## overture2112

> What i noticed even if being in same group (if many ppl killing same mobs, think its ok up to 4ppl not sure if more), you still need to deal dmg to the mob/heal. There is many spots around that area, and i did the mobs at great forge instead since less ppl there.


What's more is that just doing damage isn't enough, but rather you need at least some % of damage it seems. Sometimes I don't get xp if I only get a single attack in (unless it's a really big hit) when mobs are heavily camped.

----------


## hfmls

group of 2, 160k per hour, sometimes without bots i was doing 200k p hour

----------


## Verpin

I was pushing about 270k last night as a templar with a lightning sorc friend. We went from 42-47 in about 2 1/2 hours.

----------


## plankersz

Pretty good spot, only found one other spot quicker, but its usually camped now. good spot

----------


## Mephisoles

This still viable?

----------

